# Arcadia T5 Flickering



## mitch123 (Nov 1, 2014)

This is really beginning to annoy me now- I got a new t5 bulb, ballast and reflector for my beardies tank and it keeps flickering really fast constantly , i have unwound leads and the ends are ok but it wont stop, It was fine for 1 day but know it wont stop ?? any ideas on how to fix it


----------



## collar me (Sep 17, 2014)

*T5*

Hi tell me what wattage are both your tube and controller starter are the ballast should be the same range i.e 15w tube a controller of 15-20w is needed and ok but if you have a tube of say 30w and controller starter is 15-20w you will get flickering.


----------



## mitch123 (Nov 1, 2014)

39 watt bulb and 24-39 watt controller


----------



## mitch123 (Nov 1, 2014)

oh and the controller makes a really fast clicking noise if you put it up to your ear


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Is it a dual controller with one bulb in it?


----------



## mitch123 (Nov 1, 2014)

plasma234 said:


> Is it a dual controller with one bulb in it?


yes it is


----------



## mitch123 (Nov 1, 2014)

Ok , I can now clarify exactly what happens, I turn on the UVB and it it perfectly fine and flicker-free for the first 10 seconds and then starts flickering and won't stop - the flickering is noticeable and very annoying but not that noticeable from a distance


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Is the ballast located next to any other equipment? If so try moving it away. Is it plugged into an extension lead with other equipment? If so and if possible unplug everything else and plug stuff in one by one to see if one of them is affecting it. Think I've seen it recommended to plug it into its own power socket in cases like this but have to say I've never had an issue sharing extension leads. 

If all else fails then Arcadiajohn should be able to help.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

You need to have 2 bulbs in a dual controller, it states in the manual I think.


----------



## mitch123 (Nov 1, 2014)

Can't see it in the manual and Simon I've tried all of that too no avail


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

plasma234 said:


> You need to have 2 bulbs in a dual controller, it states in the manual I think.


It's fine to run with one bulb in at a time.



mitch123 said:


> Can't see it in the manual and Simon I've tried all of that too no avail


I guess you need to message Arcadiajohn.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

It is fine to run just one lamp as it's a duel circuit. 

Send me an email and I will get the quality team to contact you, everything is guaranteed. 

This is usually a connection issue, I.e lamp not in properly or cables coiled up.

But we can help

John


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I must of mis read that bit then. I might go to one lamp above some of my vivs then. 

If it is a dual circuit, why is there not a switch on each lamp, that would be useful imo.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Simple, cost. They are already expensive due to the extra circuits tand components and formal IP67 waterproofing, anything extra would not help keep the cost down.

John




plasma234 said:


> I must of mis read that bit then. I might go to one lamp above some of my vivs then.
> 
> If it is a dual circuit, why is there not a switch on each lamp, that would be useful imo.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Other than voiding the warranty. Am I able to fit my own inline switch? Last question lol


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

if you know what your doing then it is possible but it would void the warrantee as you state. 

you have to have continuous electrical supply to T5, being digital it needs to be a very solid connection

john




plasma234 said:


> Other than voiding the warranty. Am I able to fit my own inline switch? Last question lol


----------

